# What will make you happy?



## Brock (Jun 13, 2013)

Finishing that book?  Getting published?  Having children?  Getting married?  Escaping that monotonous job you hate?  Getting an education?  Money?  Finding peace with yourself, friends or family?

What will make you happy?  Be honest.  Very few of us are truly as happy as we project ourselves to be -- myself included.


----------



## escorial (Jun 13, 2013)

piece of mind.


----------



## philistine (Jun 13, 2013)

Forgetting the particulars, enough wealth to travel frequently, own a nice house in a nice area, and not have to 'settle' for any of the smaller things. 

It's asking a lot, I suppose, but not too much.


----------



## patskywriter (Jun 13, 2013)

Actually, I'm happy now. To me, it's a bad idea to base your happiness on outside forces or achievements that "must" be made. Happiness from within allows one to bounce back from disappointments and missed opportunities while keeping a positive outlook.


----------



## philistine (Jun 13, 2013)

patskywriter said:


> Actually, I'm happy now. To me, it's a bad idea to base your happiness on outside forces or achievements that "must" be made. Happiness from within allows one to bounce back from disappointments and missed opportunities while keeping a positive outlook.



This is true, of course- anyone who denied the fundamentals of it is either ignorant or downright foolish.

However, one must also consider how realistic such statements (and there are many) are. For many of us who consider ourselves happy, I wonder if our possessions- or anything exterior to ourselves, really- were to be stripped away, how long would it be until that sense of bliss was completely removed? 

I consider myself happy, despite not having much at all, really, though with just a little extra, a lot of trivial concerns would be removed- making me even happier.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 13, 2013)

I am, for the most part, happy.

My boss said something today that was kind of profound.  He said, "don't try to be happy; try to be content.  You can't ever really achieve happiness and happiness comes from without.  Contentment comes from within and nothing can take that from you."

He's a wise man, sometimes.


----------



## Clnow3088 (Jun 13, 2013)

I really wish I knew what it is that will truly make me happy. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## dale (Jun 13, 2013)

escorial said:


> piece of mind.



just 1 piece? or a bunch of different pieces to put together like a puzzle?

------------------------------

i just want people to lick the dust off my feet, personally. i don't feel like that's too much to ask. after all....it's just dust.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jun 13, 2013)

...right now, a cup of tea, and DW is in the kitchen making it 

PS _I made the last one._


----------



## ppsage (Jun 13, 2013)

For me happiness, along with most emotional states, is highly transitory. Something will please me then something will frustrate me; something will leave me feeling secure then something will scare me. A lot of times these things might just be ideas. Sometimes the same thing will produce contradictory reactions, I might become excited but anxious. Realistically, nothing will leave me just eternally happy but many things will please me for a bit. Expecting something to make me only happy isn't very healthy, checking to see if something unexpectedly has an upside is.


----------



## patskywriter (Jun 13, 2013)

dale said:


> just 1 piece? or a bunch of different pieces to put together like a puzzle? …



LOL! I didn't want to say anything, but …


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jun 13, 2013)

dale said:


> i just want people to lick the dust off my feet, personally. i don't feel like that's too much to ask. after all....it's just dust.



meh, that's what they all say


----------



## patskywriter (Jun 13, 2013)

Clnow3088 said:


> I really wish I knew what it is that will truly make me happy. Still trying to figure it out.



Ideally, it should be something that no one can take away from you. Or something that you'll never run out of.  :subdued:


----------



## philistine (Jun 13, 2013)

patskywriter said:


> Ideally, it should be something that no one can take away from you. Or something that you'll never run out of.  :subdued:



No wonder Bob Saget's happy; his terrible jokes are as good as in a high-security safe.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 13, 2013)

I haven't got a clue, and that might be the problem. A world without disease or poverty or hatred would make me happier than I've ever been, but it wouldn't last. Money can only buy you so much; love without pain is a rarity; everything has a downside. 

Would it be so bad if I said that I think dying is the only thing I look forward to anymore, at the age of 21? In my eyes it's the only thing that will guarantee you never feel pain again. I used to be scared of it, and now I just laugh at the idea. Life is much more frightening and cold and difficult than death is. Us humans, generally, get bored very easily. 

Perhaps a world without boredom would solve our problems, but that isn't a feasible option in my eyes. So yeah, sorry to be a negative Nancy, but my answer is death.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jun 13, 2013)

When all else fails, it may help to remember that "happy", "sad", "anxious", "satisfied", "disconsolate" and all the emotions we feel, are simply the product of chemical balances/imbalances in the brain.

Remembering this when we are seriously down or depressed helps us dissociate from the percieved cause and move on to take remedial action i.e. do other things which stimulate our "happy chemicals".

For example, a personal "put down" can make us feel unhappy while, at the same time, exercise can make some of us feel elated.

Alcohol and other drugs are used/abused to make us "feel good" but they are morbid "solutions" and if we have not developed enough of the natural ways to stimulate "happy chemicals" we need to start doing so as soon as possible.

Said chemicals ("neurotransmitters") have names like "seratonin", "dopamine" and "endorphins" and they are affected by just about everything we do, don't do, think and see. 

These chemicals play a major role in our survival instincts and it is almost impossible to ignore any serious lack or imbalance.

While growing up we learn and develop many different ways of stimulating these "happy chemicals". Interaction with others, helping, controlling, winning, attracting and so on. 

Unfortunately, some kids don't quite catch on quick enough or maybe were abused or put down by parents and family. Some of these kids are less able to laugh at themselves and may become antagonistic and even get ostracised by the others. When this happens, these poor kids do not enjoy the full benefits of human interaction and they don't learn or develop all the little "happy chemical" producing ways of a more roundly developed person. ...we could go on and on here. 

Luckily, no matter how old we are and especially if we are unhappy or suffer from depression, it is possible for most of us to train ourselves in ways which can make us feel "normal" and even "happy". Such training takes time but it is possible for many of us.

Sorry for getting a bit "heavy", this is what I would like to write (a book) about one day.

Meanwhile that cup of tea is going down a treat  

Ian


----------



## escorial (Jun 13, 2013)

Clnow3088 said:


> I really wish I knew what it is that will truly make me happy. Still trying to figure it out.


....only you can make you happy....never let anyone control your emotions.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 13, 2013)

Getting my trilogy produced.


----------



## Cran (Jun 13, 2013)

These days, getting through a day without pain or the medical cocktail I need to control it would make for a very happy day. 

I've lived with and without possessions, and neither were relevant to my state of mind at the time unless I made it so. 

Mostly, I'm happy when I am doing something, especially something which adds to other people's enjoyment of life as much as my own.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 13, 2013)

Cran said:


> These days, getting through a day without pain or the medical cocktail I need to control it would make for a very happy day.
> 
> I've lived with and without possessions, and neither were relevant to my state of mind at the time unless I made it so.
> 
> Mostly, I'm happy when I am doing something, especially something which adds to other people's enjoyment of life as much as my own.




Oh, now that explains a lot of things, but why do you have to be so selfish with your cocktails?  Party at Cran's place!


----------



## Cran (Jun 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, the ones most would like to party on are also strictly rationed and recorded in a national database. Out here, in wheat farming country, the black market is pretty much somewhere else.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd like to not have to worry about bills.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 13, 2013)

Cran said:


> Unfortunately, the ones most would like to party on are also strictly rationed and recorded in a national database. Out here, in wheat farming country, the black market is pretty much somewhere else.



Congratulations on reaching 3,000 posts slacker.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2013)

I watched an interesting documentary on Netflix about happiness -- not  surprisingly, it was called, "Happy." The basic premise was, once people  have their basic needs met, their level of happiness doesn't really  increase with the accumulation of wealth and material things. Because  once you tie your concept of happiness to stuff and getting to the next  level -- whatever that may be -- you'll never be happy or even content.  You'll always be striving for you want or think you need.

I see  this all the time. For example, many of our neighbors, mostly youngish  couples about our age, are just itching to move. They consider our  houses -- which are decent sized ranch style homes built in the 1960's  to be "starter homes." It's funny, because most of the people who  originally lived in them saw these houses as their dream homes -- and  lived in them into old age. So just when people begin to earn a little  more or reach some level of financial stability -- or what could be --  they just have to move into a bigger, "better" house. It's crazy. What's  even crazier -- we know couples whose children have graduated college  and moved out -- and they move to even bigger houses. And all these folks are always  pushing it to the very edge of what they can afford -- or just beyond in some cases. A  lot of people ask me -- when are you going to move? My answer is always  the same -- they're going to carry me out of this place feet first. And for many, it  seems the economic downturn was just a temporary roadblock -- not a wake  up call. As things slowly improve, it's back to business as usual. 

For  me, the struggle is often about not letting myself getting caught up  in the game -- focusing on what I have -- not what I don't have.  That mostly means staying close to family and friends. And not letting  my ego or pride get in the way. I'm very, very fortunate to have someone  who keeps me grounded, instead of someone who pushes me and feeds my  ambition -- something I see all too often. Not too long ago, I really  lost sight of all this, got my priorities all screwed up -- and came  close to losing it all. A hard but valuable lesson.

So right now  -- I'm mostly content -- often happy, and grateful for intermittent  flashes of pure joy. I'm also aware of how tenuous all this can be --  things can change in instant. More reason to slow down, take a deep  breath and try my best to appreciate what I have.


----------



## wron (Jun 14, 2013)

Interesting question.  I never asked for "happiness" in life.  My main goal seems to have been keeping it interesting.  When I found what many think of as happiness - an enjoyable daily life with a compatible mate - I was suspicious.  I considered that this so-called happiness may have robbed me of the creative impetus I needed as an artist.
So, I continue my trek through the endless labyrinth of possibility, sometimes finding a hopeful direction, sometimes hopelessly lost - but always interested in what may turn up around the next corner.  I guess this is as close as I need to come to what people call happiness.  When things get rough, I try to remember Grandma's advice and count my blessings.  This still seems to work better than anything else.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 14, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I watched an interesting documentary on Netflix about happiness -- not  surprisingly, it was called, "Happy." The basic premise was, once people  have their basic needs met, their level of happiness doesn't really  increase with the accumulation of wealth and material things. Because  once you tie your concept of happiness to stuff and getting to the next  level -- whatever that may be -- you'll never be happy or even content.  You'll always be striving for you want or think you need.
> 
> I see  this all the time. For example, many of our neighbors, mostly youngish  couples about our age, are just itching to move. They consider our  houses -- which are decent sized ranch style homes built in the 1960's  to be "starter homes." It's funny, because most of the people who  originally lived in them saw these houses as their dream homes -- and  lived in them into old age. So just when people begin to earn a little  more or reach some level of financial stability -- or what could be --  they just have to move into a bigger, "better" house. It's crazy. What's  even crazier -- we know couples whose children have graduated college  and moved out -- and they move to even bigger houses. And all these folks are always  pushing it to the very edge of what they can afford -- or just beyond in some cases. A  lot of people ask me -- when are you going to move? My answer is always  the same -- they're going to carry me out of this place feet first. And for many, it  seems the economic downturn was just a temporary roadblock -- not a wake  up call. As things slowly improve, it's back to business as usual.
> 
> ...



My house was built in the 1920s.  The rooms are incredibly small.  My kitchen can't have more than one person in it at a time unless you like being close (I think it's poorly designed for its size too).  The bedrooms are teensy.  The kitchen, downstairs bath, and the laundry/utility room are all additions.  I can tell because of the doors and woodwork.  Also, those rooms are done in Sheetrock while the rest of the house is lath and plaster.  

It's a bad neighborhood.  But I don't want to move despite all the "downsides" to my home.  The upsides, I think, far outweigh the downsides.

My house was built in a time when people still understood about building for the climate.  The lath and plaster keeps it cooler during the very hot, very humid summers of Missouri while the window placements help create a breeze.  The windows also account for the very cold winters that Missouri can get--my north wall has a total of three windows, one of which does not open.  By comparison, the short walls (the east and west) have 3 and two windows respectively.

I also don't have to make any payments on my house.  All I have to pay are utilities, and with a house so small those utilities have never been over $120 for electrical and $60 for water.  No gas.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> My house was built in a time when people still understood about building for the climate.



Ours was built on the tail end of that. In late spring, we can often keep the house cool by opening windows after lot of folks in newer houses have had to turn on the AC. We have opposite screen doors on the front and back of the house and that increases the airflow. It's ever better now that we've added modern insulation to the attic and installed proper roof venting and put in new more efficient heating and AC. Our power bills have gone way down.

Another thing -- like a lot of folks, my brother bought a huge McMansion north of town with all the amenities -- walk-in closets, huge double bathrooms, bonus room etc. etc. -- and after only ten years, the place needs major repairs. He's already spent almost $20,000 on new windows and fixing leaks etc. The houses are crap. And because of the housing bust, the values out there have plummeted. They've gone down where we live -- but not nearly as much -- they're on the rise and the houses are selling again. Most of that has to do with location -- but the quality is a factor. They just don't make them like they used to -- as they say.


----------



## patskywriter (Jun 14, 2013)

The woman in my avatar photo is my great-great-great-grandmother. She worked for free. My great-grandmother worked for white folks (laundry) but out of her own home. My grandmother worked for a black-owned company. My mom was a teacher and imparted a lot of knowledge to thousands of kids (and me!). I work for myself. To me, things are getting better all the time. I'm struggling financially, but I'm enjoying myself, doing good work, and looking forward to a really bright future.  :joyous:


----------



## Jeko (Jun 14, 2013)

Neater handwriting.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm fairly content with where I am now. I'm in a job that I like, I have a wonderful husband, enough money to keep us comfortable if not overly so. There are things I'm looking forward to, like going back to school, and having children, but for right now there's not a whole lot more that I could ask for to make me happier =)


----------



## Ariel (Jun 14, 2013)

It's also nice to have a home where there's quirkiness.  Mine needs some _major_ repairs--a complete tear-off and reshingle for instance.  There's little weird problems all over the house but nothing that isn't livable or can't be (eventually) fixed.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 14, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I watched an interesting documentary on Netflix about happiness -- not  surprisingly, it was called, "Happy." The basic premise was, once people  have their basic needs met, their level of happiness doesn't really  increase with the accumulation of wealth and material things. Because  once you tie your concept of happiness to stuff and getting to the next  level -- whatever that may be -- you'll never be happy or even content.  You'll always be striving for you want or think you need.



Yeah, for me, happy would be getting my trilogy produced and getting credit for the screenplay. I would like to direct as well, but that's negotiable, maybe just have the director willing to hear me out on some of the scenes. However, I would like to make enough money that I don't have to worry about being homeless or struggling in retirement years.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2013)

I used to drive a Benz and live in a house that I really couldn't afford.  Now, I would be miserable living in that subdivision and embarrassed to even be seen in a Benz.  I've been looking for the perfect, old, beat up pickup truck, actually.  I want to throw my dogs in the back of it and go fishing for the day.

What would make me the happiest?  Being able to spend every day just enjoying life with my family.  I am well beyond chasing material possessions; I could care less about them.  I want to escape the long, graveyard shift hours that have caused me to neglect my wife and miss out on so much of my children's childhoods.  I want to escape the bad-life-choices that I made in high-school and throughout my twenties once and for all.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jun 14, 2013)

Brock said:


> Finishing that book?  Getting published?  Having children?  Getting married?  Escaping that monotonous job you hate?  Getting an education?  Money?  Finding peace with yourself, friends or family?
> 
> What will make you happy?  Be honest.  Very few of us are truly as happy as we project ourselves to be -- myself included.



...you hit the spot with this one Brock. 

Humbled by the honesty, courage and beautiful stories arising here from your simple yet deeply probing question. 

Thanks Brock, and everyone for your inspiration, hopes and beautiful dreams. 

Life is precious.

Ian


----------



## Jon M (Jun 14, 2013)

.


----------



## ppsage (Jun 14, 2013)

Unlimited Mulligans.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 14, 2013)

Mine is very simple yet so hard to obtain.  All I want is more control of my life with the ability to have more independence.  For so long in my life I've had to depend on outside factors to control where I could go, what I could do, what I could eat, who I could talk to...I want to be able to wake up one day and for once not wonder what I HAVE to do for the day, but what I WANT to do instead.  That, and a hot, funny, out-going woman to be at my side and push me to enjoy the second half of my life would complete me.

Sorry Kevin, I said woman.  :cookie:


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jun 16, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Mine is very simple yet so hard to obtain.  All I want is more control of my life with the ability to have more independence.  For so long in my life I've had to depend on outside factors to control where I could go, what I could do, what I could eat, who I could talk to...I want to be able to wake up one day and for once not wonder what I HAVE to do for the day, but what I WANT to do instead.  That, and a hot, funny, out-going woman to be at my side and push me to enjoy the second half of my life would complete me.



Wish you everything you wish for yourself Lew, but if they're too "out-going" they might not always "stay by your side".


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jun 16, 2013)

Woke up this lovely Sunday morn and thought to myself (silly term because how else can anyone think?) ...*thought*, how nice if this were Saturday morning again, then I'd still have two days off. LOL

Maybe part of being happy is not to regret each passing day but to look forward to *each new future *with excitement.  Seems to me whatever I do today changes what I might expect tomorrow, even if it's just a tiny difference.  

Strength to all whose lives and circumstance are not conducive to this and I hope that today you will find something to do, however big or small, that will give you something to look forward to, tomorrow.

...to all, "happy Sunday"

Ian.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice sentiment, Ian.  I agree.  All we can do is take things a day at a time.


----------



## Chef Ramsy (Jun 16, 2013)

Haha Ian I know the feeling. I agree with your point too, but it's definitely easier said than done. I think our natural tendency is to dwell on the negatives to come (a work day, school, etc) rather than the possibilities of something exciting happening in the future. 
That being said, something that I find helps me whenever I catch myself mentally complaining about an upcoming work day or boring event is to just stop thinking altogether and just start doing stuff. Happiness and boredom, along with all other emotions, are just projections of our state of mind and while it's hard to just switch from one to another, it's pretty easy to just switch them off. The best way to do this for me is to take action and focus on whatever I'm doing.


----------



## Winston (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy =

A series of EMP and cyber attacks that cripple the world's banking, communication and information systems.  
The world of 1850 wasn't perfect, but it had it's bright spots.  Communities were stronger, and families were cohesive.  Survival sometimes dictates that we tap our more honorable, lasting and frankly good traits.  Also, individuals were more in-touch with the quiet voices within them.  I see Thoreau, Emerson and Holmes given Effexor and taking up a job at Starbucks, in today's world.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 18, 2013)

smiles ... given and received


----------



## wron (Jun 18, 2013)

. . . didn't think anybody remembered Edna Millay anymore.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 18, 2013)

wron said:


> . . . didn't think anybody remembered Edna Millay anymore.



Cool fact about her that I learned while doing a research paper in college for a poetry course, Edna St. Vincent Millay once lived in the skinniest building in New York City.  It is only 9 and a half foot wide.  It sold in March 2010 for $2.1 million.

'Skinniest' House In New York City Sells For $2.1M


----------



## SarahStrange (Jun 24, 2013)

Graduating college, getting a steady job where I don't have to worry about poverty as I did as a child, finish my book, publish it and live peacefully in some prairie town where I can write for the rest of my days. 

That is happiness.


----------



## Brock (Jun 24, 2013)

What will make me happy?  Not getting divorced.  Looks like I may be too late.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 24, 2013)

You know Brock, I don't know you from Adam, but that really makes me sad to hear that. My wife and I have had a couple of pretty rough patches, but we've gotten through them and came out stronger. I certainly hope it's not too late for you all. The best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Brock (Jun 26, 2013)

JosephB said:


> You know Brock, I don't know you from Adam, but that really makes me sad to hear that. My wife and I have had a couple of pretty rough patches, but we've gotten through them and came out stronger. I certainly hope it's not too late for you all. The best of luck to you and your family.



Thanks, Joseph.  It's amazing how quickly things can go bad after years of being so sure that there's no possible way you will ever separate.  
Things have calmed down and we've agreed to enter marriage counseling.  We want to make it work.


----------



## Winston (Jun 27, 2013)

Brock said:


> Thanks, Joseph.  It's amazing how quickly things can go bad after years of being so sure that there's no possible way you will ever separate.  Things have calmed down and we've agreed to enter marriage counseling.  We want to make it work.



(Man-hug.  3-5 seconds with obligatory slaps on the back)
You and your wife fixing your relationship will make me happy.  I don't know why, other than knowing that love can win now and then.
You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 27, 2013)

Getting to my next birthday...


----------



## Brock (Jun 28, 2013)

Winston said:


> (Man-hug.  3-5 seconds with obligatory slaps on the back)
> You and your wife fixing your relationship will make me happy.  I don't know why, other than knowing that love can win now and then.
> You'll be in my prayers.



Thank you for your prayers, Winston.  I am flawed.  I am an intensely private person to a fault, but not on here because I don't know any of you.  I have a lot of feelings and passion on the inside but it doesn't make its way to the outside.  I hate this about myself.  I know that I'm like this because of a very traumatic childhood -- have tried to fix it but can't.  I know this is where my creativity comes from but the trade is not worth it.  I guess my wife needs more than what I'm able to give her.  My 79-year-old grandmother, who knows we're having problems, took our children for the night so that we could go out and spend time together.  Instead, my wife went out with a friend and I'm here alone on the computer.  My heart is broke.  Just smoked my first cigarette in two years...


----------



## patskywriter (Jun 28, 2013)

Brock said:


> Thank you for your prayers, Winston.  I am flawed.  I am an intensely private person to a fault, but not on here because I don't know any of you.  I have a lot of feelings and passion on the inside but it doesn't make its way to the outside.  I hate this about myself.  I know that I'm like this because of a very traumatic childhood -- have tried to fix it but can't.  I know this is where my creativity comes from but the trade is not worth it.  I guess my wife needs more than what I'm able to give her.  My 79-year-old grandmother, who knows we're having problems, took our children for the night so that we could go out and spend time together.  Instead, my wife went out with a friend and I'm here alone on the computer.  My heart is broke.  Just smoked my first cigarette in two years...



Your writing gets right to the point. Have you considered saying what you want to say on paper and letting your wife read it?


----------



## SCookAAM (Jul 1, 2013)

for me this is an easy question.  When I sit and come up with a definite major aim and then create a plan of action to achieve it.  This is where real happiness and fulfillment can come from.  Working the plan is almost, or perhaps, as rewarding as achieving the goal.


----------



## Lilyana_Joia (Jul 1, 2013)

Living somewhere the sun shines more often than not, a healthy body, delicious food, and long mornings in bed.


----------



## Brock (Jul 3, 2013)

I know a few people who seem to prefer unhappiness, if this makes any sense.  They don't seem to be happy unless there is turmoil and drama in their lives.  I don't understand it.


----------



## escorial (Jul 3, 2013)

To wake up and think of nothing


----------



## Kehawin (Jul 3, 2013)

Lots of really profound thoughts on here.  Here's my take:

Money doesn't buy happiness, but poverty doesn't buy anything...

But, I realize, people with lots of money have their own problems.  A friend lectured me once, that I seemed to think that money and honesty were mutually exclusive, and until I could realize that they can co-exist, I will always be poor.  It was profound - but I don't think that's all of it.

More than anything in the world, I want someone to spend my "golden years" with.  For many reasons - some of them solvable by more money, some not - that doesn't appear to be a potential.  And even so, "Not one couple in a century has that chance, no matter what the story books say".  But just like money, when you don't have it (someone who loves you truly) it becomes central to what seems wrong in your life.

But I also realize why I am alone.  I am not some horribly disfigured, or even ugly, individual.  In fact, I have, perhaps, had more men want to marry me than I have a right to.  It may sound like commitment phobia, but the problem was that none of them seemed to be what would be worth "settling down" for; until I was thirty - or broke, whichever one is actually pertinent - I led a life of adventure.  Not high adventure all the time, but even so, nothing was run-of-the-mill.  The reason i did finally "settle down" was listening when "they" insisted that my child needed stability.  But in order to do so, I gave up many of my dreams, or as it's now called, "bucket list items", that were still beckoning to me.  And now I find I am too physically tired to imagine pursuing them once she leaves the nest.

So, what would make me happy?  Barring some discovery of the pill that cures me physically, or amnesia that makes me forget everything unfulfilled in the past, I have no idea.  And until one figures out what will make them happy, one cannot find it no matter where the search leads...


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm already happy. Having spent time in the presence of my daughter, wife, and baby boy, I have enjoyed happiness in its purest form. Each moment with them offsets the negativity in other areas of my life, and that's what I focus on. It's all about love in the present moment, for me.


----------

